# Imitator tad!



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I finally got a good pic of my Imi tad. The front legs are starting to show  Also a few pics of the developing eggs and the "incubator".


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

SWEET! I can not wait tell i'm surprised by a tad!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice! keep them coming.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

nice pics, your imi's looking good


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

THat is a cool incubator! Can you post some more info on it-temps/construction/etc. Thank you


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

snared99 said:


> THat is a cool incubator! Can you post some more info on it-temps/construction/etc. Thank you


I stole the idea from others here. It's just a sterylite tub that I made a "false bottom" for. The egg crate is raised by pvc above the water line, which has an adjustable fish tank heater in it. I have it set at 74 degrees. I keep all the tads in petri dishes until they come out of their eggs, then put them in seperate containers on top of the egg crate. The water heater keeps a constant temp so the cups the tads are in stay at about the same temp. The good thing about it is I can use tap water for the tub since it makes no contact with the tads, and there is no chances of any type of cross contamination through sharing water. So far it is working well and I have 3 more tads in containers now.


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is a heck of a great idea! If you wouldnt mind whenever you have time could you email/pm me a pic of the inside? Thanks again


----------

